
Russia Bolsters Its Submarine Fleet, and Tensions with U.S. Rise - antr
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/21/world/europe/russia-bolsters-submarine-fleet-and-tensions-with-us-rise.html
======
Sideloader
It's not a secret that the United States has its eyes on Eurasia, the land
mass reaching from the Russian border eastward to China. The U.S. has been
hatching plans for total world dominance since the 1930s and controlling
Eurasia is key if this goal is to be achieved. It's hubris on an epic scale.

The U.S. centric media makes noises about countries Russia, Iran, Syria and
North Korea as if America is just minding its own business and these pesky
troublemakers are constantly circling and provoking the peaceful USA. Nothing
is further from the truth of course.

It's truly fascinating that the long term goals of U.S. foreign policy not
hidden from the public or the media. Think tanks and former high ranking
government officials regularly publish books and essays discussing America's
place in the world but for the most part these are ignored by the mass media
and government and military officials are quoted at length as if their words
are self-evident truths that can always be taken at face value.

The State Department cables released by WikiLeaks were dismissed by most of
the media as mildly embarrassing gossip of little value. Yes, the cables
include gossip and snarky remarks but there is much more to them than only
that. The cables show what government officials say to each other and this is
often very very different from the official public line. For example, they
clearly and unambiguously show how the U.S. has been provoking Syria and
fomenting regime change there since at least 2005. The cynical, Machiavellian
methods outlined in the cables provide quite a contrast to the "democracy" and
"human rights" line we hear so often. In fact, the collapse of Syria in 2011
is exactly what Washington had been hoping would happen.

But where is the media? Surely there is a story or two here. It goes to show
that even in an era of ubiquitous personal technology that quite literally
makes the collected knowledge of the world accessible to almost every human
being on earth, the truth is as distant from the masses as it ever was. As
coverage of the Snowden affair and the debacle in Syria has shown, the mass
media is quite comfortable acting as the empire's propaganda arm while telling
us how it takes pride in maintaining high standards of journalistic integrity
and serving the public by speaking truth to power. So, yes, we are being lied
to constantly. Critical and independent thinking skills are more important
than ever.

